# Wishing everyone a safe and Happy Holidays



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

As the Christmas spirits, the liquid kind, will be flowing over the festivities I thought I would share this with you all...

I would like to share an experience about drinking and driving. As you well know, some of us have been known to have had brushes with the law on our way home from the odd social session over the years. A couple of nights ago, I was out for a few drinks with some friends and had a few too many.

Knowing full well I was over the limit, I did something I've never done before - I took a bus home. I arrived home safely and without incident, which was a real surprise, as I have never driven a bus before and am not even sure where I got it.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Funny, but not funny.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Some Financial Jokes:

http://business.financialpost.com/2011/12/23/the-best-financial-jokes-of-2011/


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

A very Merry Christmas and happy holidays to all our readers. And a happy New Year as well. I'm hoping that the Mayans were wrong about 2012!!


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah and best wishes for a happy, healthy and prosperous New Year!


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

A couple days ago one of my longest term customers had a severe heart attack and dropped dead on the street. 

I got the message on Facebook of all places so I thought it was a hoax and not a funny one because I had spoken to him for about an hour the day before. I immediately called his home kind of frightened to have a weird/awkward moment while I explained that someone was saying he was dead. Instead I got his wife on the phone...she couldn't talk for long as she was going to the morgue. 

So look around if your loved ones are still breathing then you have a lot to be grateful for. I know I do 

Happy Holidays


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Enjoy this time with family and friends, if that fails there's always the internet.


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

Merry Christmas, happy holidays, whatever it is that we celebrate, hope it is enjoyable and you eat lots and be fat and happy and merry.

Berubeland: I'm sorry to hear about the loss. It is true though, you never know when your number will be called. I think we take so much for granted, but times like this are eye-opening.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Geeze Louise... people are dropping like flies. Boss's dad died yesterday. 

Enjoy your loved ones folks. I know I am.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone. My dinner preparations are all done, i am just waiting until its time to start the cooking.

I will save a virtual place setting for anyone who wants.


Have a wonderful rest of the evening


----------



## cosmica76 (Jan 31, 2011)

I also wish all readers Happy and Positive New Year 2012 with many challenges, opportunities and joys!! And don´t worry guys, the Mayans were occultists, not visionaries or prophets!


----------

